# 30w Chip $27.....



## TylerD (6/6/14)

http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10007864/1735400-hana-modz-pack-dna-30-vw-modules

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## crack2483 (6/6/14)

Hmm, interesting. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------

